# wie schnell wachsen seerosen?



## danyvet (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichler,

wir haben am Montag schon unsere erste Seerose gepflanzt und wenig später noch etwas mehr Wasser eingelassen (wir haben bisher nur die Tiefenzone befüllt), worauf 3 von den 4 Blättern der Seerose schon knapp unter Wasser waren. Am nächsten Tag sind wieder alle 4 Blätter oben auf geschwommen. Kann das sein, dass Seerosen über Nacht ca. 5 cm wachsen oder hat sich da eher der Topf gelockert und ist etwas aufgestiegen? Ich seh leider nicht auf den  Grund runter, kann den Topf nur blind ertasten, weil natürlich das Wasser nicht sehr klar ist, was mich aber nach lesen eurer zahlreichen Beiträge nicht beunruhigt.
LG
Dany, die immer noch sehr aufgeregt ist über ihr schwarzes Loch im Garten mit grünbraunem Wasser und ein paar kleinen Pflänzlis drin ;-)


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen seerosen?*

Hi Danny,

Seerosen "wachsen" so schnell.


----------



## danyvet (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen seerosen?*

Hallo Eugen,
danke für die Antwort. Aber wieso schreibst du wachsen unter ""??
Jedenfalls freu ich mich ganz narrisch drüber, hatte schon Angst, die Seerose wird demnächst mitsamt Topf obenauf schwimmen ;-)
GLG
DAny


----------

